# Rigging for the Expert Bait Theif, Sheepshead



## trippcasey

I've been at this inshore salt fishing pretty hard for the last 2.5 years, and have loved every minute of it. Ive learned a lot on here, and have learned even more from trial and error. This time of year gets me excited because it is when the sheepshead bite fires off. One thing Ive learned about these hard fighting prison striped fish is that they will rob you blind if you dont have a quick reaction to their subtle nibble. With that being said, what is your go to rigging for sheepshead?


----------



## jmvon1988

I prefer 10lb braid with a 3/8 oz weight sometimes 1/2 oz then swivel and then about 12 inches of 30lb mono with size 1 gamakatsu octopus hook. I like to drop it straight down til it hits the bottom then reel up about a foot or so. Occasionally I will move my rod up and down gently, feeling any nibble I can. And I of course bury the hook in any movement I feel. Seems to work for me pretty well.


----------



## Anvil Head

Also become a line watcher. Sometimes you won't feel them before they get your bait. Watching a tight line and drinking a lot of coffee will put more in the boat. My favorite rod is my old Berkley Lightening rod Flipping stick. It's medium heavy action so tight lines make for quick hook set.


----------



## Riplukelee

I use a similar set up. 30 - 50 lb braid with a 3/8 up to 1oz egg sinker followed by a swivel. Then 17 to 20 lb flourocarbon leader 10" to 16" long with a circle hook. I let it hit the bottom and then lift it a few turns. I don't set the hook at all I've pulled too many hooks out that way. I'll ease the rod back and then just continue the pressure through the bite. However we lost quite a few fish Saturday due to the leader snapping off so I may upgrade to about 25 or 35l test flourocarbon.


----------



## Gibsonn

Noob to sheepshead fishing here. Wouldn't putting the hook in a dropper loop above the sinker result in a tighter line and better sensitivity?


----------



## Flaustin1

yep, youd think


----------



## WalkinDead

Out on the reefs I use a similar set up except I use a 4/0 Octopus hook for the larger sheephead you catch out there.  Inshore would use the set up mentioned above.


----------



## shallowminded

Gibsonn, I use a dropper loop. No expert but I catch a few.


----------



## saltlifedoc

10lb braid, 6-8ft 30 lb flouro, 2500 size reel 7ft med rod, if I'm scraping pilings I don't use any weight and a circle hook with leader snelled onto the hook. Deeper water, egg sinker on main line (weight depends on current/water depth) spider hitch, double Uni knot for loop to leader, leave enough tag end to keep weight from sliding down. I drop leader length to 6 ft when using weight. I still use a snelled circle hook. 

Now here's to important part.... To keep them from stealing all your bait (I like mussels/clams due to availabliity & durability) slide the bait on, then put a small cut piece of Gulp bait on after. This keep them from slurping the bait off. Found this works pretty well for me.


----------



## bnz

Sheepshead aren't too particular about how you're rigged.  If they are feeding they will bite even if they see your line. I've used both dropper loop (my preference) and a carolina style rig.  I use either a 2/0 or 1/0 owner SSW or gamakatsu octopus hook.  

The big thing to remember is that if you can feel the nibble it's usually too late, your bait is gone!  When I get to the bottom or whatever desired depth I just lift the tip of my rod up slowly, if you feel any tension just start reeling and the sheepie will hook itself.


----------



## shallowminded

Saltlifedoc - do you use the Atlantic ribbed mussels that are all over the place? Didn't know that sheeps liked them. Might give it a try.


----------



## saltlifedoc

shallowminded said:


> Saltlifedoc - do you use the Atlantic ribbed mussels that are all over the place? Didn't know that sheeps liked them. Might give it a try.



I'm from Florida, so I'm not sure on the regs in GA. I'm moving there a week. But the mussels I used were discards from a seafood restaurant down the street from me back home. They'd save a few gallon bags for me and freeze them until I came and picked them up. But crushed up barnacles/oysters are really good too. It's all dependent where I'm fishing for them.


----------



## trippcasey

Ive been just using a jig head lately with good success. Its simple, and works great for me so far. The sheepshead bite has been on fire too. If you guys get a chance, go fish them. We got into some grown ones using shrimp. We tried to dig up some crabs, but had no success with the cold weather we have had. The littlest one in the pic was 13" to the fork.


----------



## saltysenior

this year a piece of live shrimp on a yellow/white Goofy Jig is working the best...?


----------



## trippcasey

Get some fiddler crabs if you can. I use a jighead inshore most all of the time. Works great for me.


----------



## Cmp1

trippcasey said:


> Ive been just using a jig head lately with good success. Its simple, and works great for me so far. The sheepshead bite has been on fire too. If you guys get a chance, go fish them. We got into some grown ones using shrimp. We tried to dig up some crabs, but had no success with the cold weather we have had. The littlest one in the pic was 13" to the fork.



Man those are some beautiful convicts,,,, used to fish them in the early 80s in Hyde County NC,,,, my boss taught me,,,, good eating too,,,, congrats,,,,


----------

